# Sick of T-Quoter - Need new quoting Software- Any suggestions



## ZigZag1 (Jan 9, 2009)

We are so unhappy with t-quoter. It has been two months since I submitted a problem with their tech support and nothing has been resolved. That being said, I am looking for a software that is compatible with Quickbooks Premier software. We have clients that are both contract and retail and need to be able to provide quotes as well as artwork confirmations. Does anyone have any recommendations for me?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't use it but just had an email a day or so ago from Fast Manager. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

What do you mean by software that quotes? There's something that will help with that? How does it work?


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

We use Estimate:
Sign Pricing Software | Sign Business Management Software | EstiMate

It was originally designed with signage in mind, but now works equally well for apparel decoration. There are embroidery and screenprinting plug-ins for it.

It works with Quickbooks and they offer a free trial so you can decide if it's what you're looking for without having to buy anything.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I just set up with fast Manager this week, still on the learning curve of course, but their price has come down and it will support both retail and contract embroidery, DTG Printing, Screen printing, Signs and banners, Apparel Vinyl and so on. One time fee, $495 - addl $250 if you want them to set you up. no monthly pmt. Can Download MANY catalogs into program, where you can compare pricing, will shoot you an order of what YOU need to order, etc.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Why do you need T-quoter or Fast Manager. If I'm doing retail I usually take the cost of my garment + my contract price add 35% to 100% for emboridery. It depends on the quantity. Most jobs are at a 35-50% mark up range, over contract.
What do software programs give you, to help in the pricing process?


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

JAF said:


> Why do you need T-quoter or Fast Manager. If I'm doing retail I usually take the cost of my garment + my contract price add 35% to 100% for emboridery. It depends on the quantity. Most jobs are at a 35-50% mark up range, over contract.
> What do software programs give you, to help in the pricing process?


The software stores the pricing for every article of clothing/substrate that you have and can price the job out to the stitch. It adds the cost of backing, topping and post-production based upon the size and type of the design.
It calculates my shop rate based upon my overhead, materials, labor costs and profit that I want to make.
It handles quantity discounts and markup for substrates and materials.
It allows me to quote within moments of getting a call or order and be confident that everything has been accounted for. This estimate can then be printed or emailed from the program and/or converted to a work order and invoice for the job. 

Sure, you can do it all yourself, but why would you want to?


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

All of the above, PLUS - it allows my employees to quote if I am not there, with a really good chance that it will be correct. It keeps things consistant. It allows you to keep a copy of the artwork right in this program, keep track of colors etc so when they come back a year later and want the exact same thing, you know what it is..


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I watched the demo and it looks very interesting. If I had Quickbooks I would purchase it. I use Peachtree so this will not work for me.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 13, 2006)

We use Fast Manager here. Not only does it do quoting, it schedules jobs, keeps my client base, does reports, invoices and tracks everything for me. I can quote very, very quickly. I did a testimonial for them many years ago and I still stand by it 100%. I can't imagine running our business without it anymore.

Also, when a customer orders goods, their order is consolidated in just one click with other customer orders for one stop buying from my vendors. It's fantastic. 

We use the top level version at our shop but I heard there is a new version for smaller shops called BASIC that looks like it's subscription based instead. That might work for you if you're just starting out and, as you grow, you could move to the higher levels. We've been very, very happy with ours and would highly recommend it.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We use fastmanager. Networked. 5 users. Works good, exports to QB. Quotes and invoices look good. Work orders pass on the info to production reasonably well.


----------



## mozi (Oct 13, 2010)

Does FastManager has a module for my website that will allow my customers to do a quick quote on thw fly

Sent from my SGH-T999 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

